# My Chihuahua is limping! How to treat possible sprained leg?



## Jini

Earlier this morning my chihuahua JJ fell out of the couch. I immediately let him rest after that, a few hours later once he woke up I noticed he's limping while he's walking. I'm assuming it's his back leg, I'm not exactly sure if its a broken bone since he's not crying or if its sprained.
I can't take him to the vet til next week, how would you treat his leg? Should I just let him rest for a few days?


----------



## TLI

My pup recently sprained her leg, and they had her on rest for 10 days, and Metacam for pain and swelling. If you aren't sure if it's broken, I wouldn't wait until next week to take your pup to the Vet. A broken bone is very painful, and can cause problems if not treated ASAP.


----------



## Poppy Seed

Oh dear - do you have anyone else who could take him to a vet today? I really wouldn't wait if there was any possibility of having him seen....


----------



## Krista

I agree I wouldn't wait to take him to the vet. Could just be a luxating patella, that used to happen to Yoshi and she would limp and I would have to pop it back in for her.


----------



## Tracilea

Speaking from VAST experience...I would get that baby to the vet ASAP, you don't want to add any problems by leaving an injury untreated.

How old is JJ? Is he putting any pressure on the leg? 

I've had a front leg broken so I'm not sure how they would manage to keep a back leg up like the front one. Anyone know if they'd HAVE to put it down even broken, or if it would be held up the same as the front?


----------



## TLI

He wouldn't likely be walking on it if it's broken, but without an X-ray there is no way of knowing. Leaving something like this un-treated can turn into some serious issues for the pup.


----------



## *Chloe*

i would take him to a vet asap, wouldnt take any chances, hope hes ok



Tracilea said:


> I've had a front leg broken so I'm not sure how they would manage to keep a back leg up like the front one. Anyone know if they'd HAVE to put it down even broken, or if it would be held up the same as the front?


they can hold a back leg up all the time - well my Twiglet did when she had her PL op on her back leg - was such a job to get her to walk on all 4's even when she was healed


----------



## catz4m8z

If he is putting weight on it and letting you move the injured limb back and forwards then it is unlikely to be a break. Make sure he rests, no jumping about!
As to the vet, when Adam sprained his leg (playing with a lab and a lurcher down the park) I didnt take him straight away. He only went after he persisted in chasing the cats and kept respraining his leg! Luckily my vet is lovely and didnt charge me for doing pretty much the same thing that I had done to his leg to check it!!LOL


----------



## Tracilea

Any updates on JJ? Hows he doing this morning?

I figured even a back leg would remain up but I wasn't sure as it would seem gravity would make it a bit harder to keep a back one up since most of the weight i think is shifted back that way lol


----------



## Rochelle

Just recently my dad's dog broke his leg and when I called the vet they said they were just closing and to keep an eye on it to see if it's a sprain. I thought it would be an ememrgency if a dog broke it's leg, but she said as long as it's set within 48 hours, it would be ok if it was broken. Try to get him to the vet as sson as possible, but don't panic if you can't do it today. Get someone to take him in tomorrow if you can't.


----------

